# Burton Outland pants: waterproofing is flaking off



## justonwo (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had my Outland jacket and pants since 1995 and everything is still going strong for the most part. However, I just washed the pants and jacket in warm water using mild detergent and when I took everything out it was covered in white flakes.

I looked around and found that the waterproofing layer is flaking off in my pants around the front pockets. I believe they used a material called Entrant at the time for their waterproofing (similar to Gore Tex, I assume).

Has anyone run into this problem? Is there a way to stabilize the waterproofing so it doesn't deteriorate further. So far, no real critical areas of my pants have been affected, and the lining on my jacket seems to be 100%.

I've gotten 15+ years out of them so far, so I'm hoping to stretch it a bit further.


----------

